# Let's See Those Mixed Breed Horses!



## AngelWithoutWings54

You don't even have to know their mix! 

Jerry is an Arabian with some gaited horse and some QH in him. (Or so we think...)


----------



## A knack for horses

This is Joey. He is a QH/Paint cross. (I know, that is such a rare combo :roll


----------



## AngelWithoutWings54

^^^ He's adorable! How old is he?


----------



## A knack for horses

Hes a yearling. These pics are a few months old, and he is starting to fill out more.


----------



## AngelWithoutWings54

I thought he looked like a youngster.  He's super cute. I want one!


----------



## TheRoughrider21

Here's Lakota, a Morab/Paint/Draft horse. =P Enjoy!


----------



## mswp27

My beloved Melvin <3 
He's a Friesian/Andulucian(sp?)/Morgan/Saddlebred


----------



## franknbeans

This is Guinness-PMU baby, but I am told he is a QH/TWH cross-I am hoping for more QH...:wink:


----------



## paintluver

Romeo is a QH but I see some arab in him too
















And I was told Demi is a QH morgan cross but I am not sure


----------



## ilovesonya

Both my girls are mix's.

Sonya is a Appaloosa/Welsh:






































And Rumour. She is a Appaloosa/Welsh/Clydesdale (with possibly some Friesian and Hackney).


----------



## CheyAut

Calista, my Arab/???


















River, my Arab/Welsh


























Summer, Welsh Cob/Haflinger


----------



## Arksly

CheyAut said:


> River, my Arab/Welsh


 
My last horse was an Arab x Welsh. Did you know you can register them at the Welara registry?


----------



## gypsygirl

gypsy is half hanoverian and half tb =]


----------



## mom2pride

franknbeans said:


> This is Guinness-PMU baby, but I am told he is a QH/TWH cross-I am hoping for more QH...:wink:


 
YAY another QH Walker cross!!!!! 

My mare, Flicka is QH Walker...she doesn't gait, unfortunately, but that's okay with me.


----------



## franknbeans

^^ Haha-mine isn't either, thankfully!


----------



## MaggiStar

There was a horse at the yard i used to work in which was an arab/shire it was the funniest looking thing you have ever seen little arab head with big chunky shire legs hahahahahaha oo if only i took pictures before i left


----------



## CheyAut

Arksly said:


> My last horse was an Arab x Welsh. Did you know you can register them at the Welara registry?


Yup, she already is (and AHA and I have the paperwork for WPCSA to send in one of these days)


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

Nali is a Quarter Horse/Curly Horse. In the winter her coat gets so wavy it's ridiculous! 
The last picture you can kinda see her coat is a bit rougher.


----------



## horseluver2435

Rainy, my QH x TB.


----------



## smrobs

This is Rafe, my yearling QHxBelgian.


















And here are my 2 ultimate mix-breeds. They are both Mustangs (which I guess technically are a breed of their own, but there is influence from so many other breeds).


----------



## anrz

Thumper's a TB/Mini cross


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy

Here's my girl, Cricket. 

She's Tb and Quarter Horse, and anything else under the sun... Who knows? 



















She's such a goof ball!


----------



## Mickey4793

anrz said:


> Thumper's a TB/Mini cross


Whoa! He looks huge for being crossed with a mini!


----------



## Helly

Gem's a TBXID appaloosa  She's 4 years old and 15.1hh


----------



## Helly

uh oh, it wont let me add my picture, hmm - still geting used to this!

Login | Facebook

there's a link.,


----------



## Benny

anrz said:


> Thumper's a TB/Mini cross



Another one! Here's mine. Percheron x Mini Horse.
He'll be a year in January, I think. And he's 'bout 13.2hh now.


----------



## anrz

Benny said:


> Another one! Here's mine. Percheron x Mini Horse.
> He'll be a year in January, I think. And he's 'bout 13.2hh now.


Another one!  Although it's a strange cross, Thumper seems to have picked up the better traits from both breeds... Your's is adorable . l love his coloring!


----------



## danastark

This is Cody, my PMU gelding. He's about 18 hds (I'm 5' 9"). His sire is a flashy black and white percheron/paint and his mother looks like she is TB/clyde.


















This is my new filly, Jewel. She is Hanoverian/TB. She's 2 yrs. 3 mo. old and measured her yesterday, 15.3 at the withers, 16+ in the rear! Gotta get some new pictures of her. These are from May!


----------



## Benny

anrz said:


> Another one!  Although it's a strange cross, Thumper seems to have picked up the better traits from both breeds... Your's is adorable . l love his coloring!


Thanks! He's greying out, both his parents are grey. And he was born jet black. He's amazing in the summer. You'll all see some new photos of him in a few months, for summer. xD


----------



## MyPhlypsygirl

Hey all! This is my new horse,Phlypsy! She is a 4 year old Clydesdale/Belgian. She is my first draft horse. I have had an Appaloosa and Paint/QH. Always wanted a draft and I think Phylypsy is going to be just perfect!


----------



## Benny

The photo's not working for me. D:


----------



## HorseOfCourse

All of mine are mixed, so here ya go:

Shadow, we believe him to be a Welsh/?

















Here's Summer, maybe an Appendix?

















Star the ? maybe quarter pony?

















Midnight the ?









Thunder the ?

















More to come..


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Buttercup the ? Maybe quarter pony..









Buddy the ? some kind of gaited-ish breed? probably some type of StandardbredX


















And Sugar the mule:
as a baby








and all grown up (sorta) :








Very grown up:


----------



## Equestrianplanet

This is little leader. He is half Canadian Warmblood out of Holstiener stallion (Leader) and he is half saddlebred! Really can not tell that his mother is a pinto saddlebred. This was his first season in the ring as a four year old and he won two championships in the 0.9m and the 1.0m.


----------



## Whisper22

These are my girls. 
Whisper is an arab/paint
Persia is a percheron/qh


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Here is my TB X Clyde gelding RED he is 17hh and is a big sweety!!!!!











here he is again and behind him is my two little ponys!!










Here Is CHARLIE he is a Miniature X shetland pony he is only 9hh and he trys to pick fights with^^^^^^^RED!!! hahahaha it is halarious to watch!!


----------



## faye

This is Reeco My Dutch warmblood crossed with a Welsh section D


----------



## Jacksmama

This is Jack, my Gaited Morgan/Rocky Mountain Horse cross gelding. There is a possibility his dam had a bit of Fox Trotter thrown in but we're not sure. He will be 5 at the end of Feb. He has had another growth spurt so I need to stick him again(oh joy, it seems to be the only thing he's afraid of,lol) but a few months ago he was 15.1hh.


----------



## erikaharmony

This is my Morgan/QH/Paint horse!!


----------



## Arksly

erikaharmony said:


> This is my Morgan/QH/Paint horse!!


 I love her eyes!
How did you get her so white?!


----------



## Crystal09

This is Jane she is a Thoroughbred/Oldenberg cross. I don't ride her anymore due to her being moved back to her owners stable but man she was a great horse. She taught me so much.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Willow my Haflinger, who knows it?


----------



## erikaharmony

> I love her eyes!
> How did you get her so white?!


Thanks! I couldn't tell you, she just stayed that way once i moved her home lol. Which is lucky for me


----------



## LovinMyRy

Here is Riley my Quarab. Hes the sweetest Boy and I am learning more and more from him everyday...even the bad ones lol


----------

